# Near-Production Audi RS 3 Mule Testing at Nurburgring Undisguised



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Audi A3 chassis may be entering its final stages of production ahead of a switch to MQB but that's not stopping Audi from going full on with an RS 3 version of the car. We've seen modified S3-bodied mules believed to be RS 3 test cars running at the ring before but the latest shots like the one above from CarSpyPhotos.com show a car a lot closer to production trim.

The most noticeable change from previous RS 3 mules is the unmistakable frowning lower fascia that has become a trademark of recent RS cars like the TTRS and the RS 5. 19-inch wheels look the part as well and we're guessing the production RS 3 will forego blister fenders like the RS 5 and RS 6 in favor of standard A3/S3 trim as was also done with the TTRS using that of TT/TTS. 

So what will change for production? We're certain the grille will change to a bar-less hexagonal mesh identical to TTRS and maybe with the titanium grey finish of the one on the RS 5. Expect mirrors to match whatever the grille surround trim is. As for wheels, TTRS 5-spokers are probable but the rear wheel on this tester is interesting as it appears to be an evolution of the S5 alloy.

Under the hood you should expect the same drivetrain as the TTRS... so a 5-cylinder turbo pumping about 350 hp. Expect the car's Haldex system to also benefit from TTRS software updates as well. 

Check out more photos of this latest RS 3 mule after the jump and thanks Teg for the tip.

* Full Story *


----------

